# I just had to do another one!



## Brooks803 (Nov 4, 2011)

I had made two box blanks thinking I'd majorly screw one of them up. Well...my first one came out great so I did my 2nd one today. Now that I have a feel for turning them it went alot faster. Again, the blank is one of my castings of Alumilite. The raw blank was approx 3"x3" round. I had this one in mind for a good friend and she likes clean lines so I didn't do much as far as body style goes. I will say these things can be addicting to turn! I need to work on my finishing but I might take it to the buffer if I really feel brave  

As always, thanks for looking and for any comments!























On the 2nd to last pic (inside of cap) I forgot to wipe off the dust before taking the pic! :redface:


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 4, 2011)

Just as awesome as the other one


----------



## JF36 (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW I cant stop starring at the inside the swirls are mesmerizing.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 4, 2011)

Just had to huh? That's two awesome boxes I've seen from you now. Great job on both!!!


----------



## Mike D (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice box. I also can't stop looking at the inside.


----------



## el_d (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome work again Jonathan.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow. Is that about the size of a bottle stopper blank or larger?


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 5, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 5, 2011)

Jonathon, you da man! That looks awesome!


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2011)

He turns awesome pens, he cast awesome blanks and now he turns awesome lidded boxes!  I'm beginning to think that if it involves a lathe, Jonathon can do it, and do it well.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 5, 2011)

But does it glow in the dark...   nice job again.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 5, 2011)

JF36 said:


> WOW I cant stop starring at the inside the swirls are mesmerizing.


 
Yea me too! I had it out in the sunlight earlier and man it draws you in and keeps you there! I'm seriously addicted now :hypnotized:



Woodlvr said:


> Wow. Is that about the size of a bottle stopper blank or larger?


 
No it's a bit larger. The blank started out 3x3" and now it's about 2.5x2.5" I didn't take much off this one.



D.Oliver said:


> He turns awesome pens, he cast awesome blanks and now he turns awesome lidded boxes! I'm beginning to think that if it involves a lathe, Jonathon can do it, and do it well.


 
yeah we'll see if that holds up if I ever try bowl turning and hollow forms  

I just wish this alumilite wasn't so dang expensive! I'm gonna figure out the math to see how much each blank costs to make.



Russell Eaton said:


> But does it glow in the dark... nice job again.


 
Yeah yeah yeah....well ALL can't have seriously cool glow in the dark boxes now can we Russell :wink:


----------



## Rick P (Nov 5, 2011)

Ya but whats with the pin holes brother?


All kidding aside another great blank and well turned project!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 6, 2011)

JF36 said:


> WOW I cant stop starring at the inside the swirls are mesmerizing.


 


I think I just saw something evil down in there?  Way too cool swirling!!!





Scott (did you pour that) B


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 6, 2011)

That's really cool Jonathon. I think every girl should have one.:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 6, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> JF36 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW I cant stop starring at the inside the swirls are mesmerizing.
> ...


 
Thanks Scott, I did pour it up. The purple on the inside peaks out behind all the black and it just sucks you in and won't let you go :hypnotized:



dalecamino said:


> That's really cool Jonathon. I think every girl should have one.:biggrin:


 
Thanks Chuck, I think so too! Just gotta get mom and dad to fork out the dough...these things aren't cheap to make!


Thanks everyone for the kind words! My wife and I gave this one to our good friend earlier today and she absolutely loved it!


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 7, 2011)

very cool. may i ask what you molded that blank in?


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 7, 2011)

ahoiberg said:


> very cool. may i ask what you molded that blank in?


 
Nothing special. It was just this plastic container I found at hobby lobby a long time ago. I was using it to hold my stir sticks and other stuff. I'm sure there are some tupperware type containers that would work just as well.


----------

